# Best sushi in Sydney, Australia



## rami_m (Jun 5, 2014)

To steal a similar topic, cause I have no original ideas . 

Now my favorites 
Budget: kansai Japanese. Simple stuff for when I want to pig out. 
Medium: makoto in chatswood or city. 
Best: jurin in crows nest. Don't go there often enough. A blink and you miss it kind of place.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 5, 2014)

I love Ju rin, have you tried Hana Ju Rin just down the road, my friend Koji is the man, I sit at the counter drinking Sapporo and bug him with lots of questions.

Sokyo at the Star is meant to have great sushi but I haven't tried it yet, Chef Sano used to work at Tets & Azuma.


----------



## rami_m (Jun 5, 2014)

Forgot about azuma. Last time I went they had a tuna jaw. Which I of course devoured. Can't do that anymore. I will check the other jurin.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd love to try any of these. I've always dreamed of going to Australia since I was a child. I still can't believe I didn't go when I lived in Guam.


----------



## rami_m (Jun 5, 2014)

Azuma sydney. Tuna jaw.


----------



## schanop (Jun 5, 2014)

Not specifically sushi, but if you are down South this way, I truly highly recommend Wayama https://www.facebook.com/WayamaSylvania . Takayama-san used to run Azuma as a head chef for a number of years and also were a private chef to the Japanese consulate for a couple of years.

We'll have to check Ju rin and Hana Ju run now that words are out :bliss:


----------



## rami_m (Jun 5, 2014)

One more.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 5, 2014)

That looks like a plate from Mitsu Shoji


----------



## schanop (Jun 5, 2014)

Luck sushi in Brighton le sands and Tany's in Redfern, both own by Shinji Tani, are nice and good for your pocket too. Generally what is best there including Wayama is what is on board of the day.


----------



## rami_m (Jun 5, 2014)

Is it dinner time already , too bad there aren't anything out west.


----------



## schanop (Jun 18, 2014)

Went to Wayama today, and this was the dish of the day, Aburi hiramasa sashimi . And most wouldn't believe how much this plate costs :whistling:


----------



## mhlee (Jun 18, 2014)

Fake wasabi.


----------



## schanop (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup, most places around here use fake wasabi :wink:


----------



## rami_m (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, I wouldn't know the real stuff. Only once or twice I suspected that I had it but felt embarrassed to ask.


----------



## jsjs103121 (Jun 18, 2014)

I will have to check these places out when I go to Sydney next time. 
Can anyone recommend a good sushi/Japanese restaurant in Melbourne where you can sit at the counter (not the sushi train ones)?
We go to Suzuran in Camberwell but it is not a restaurant and you can only to take away or pick up.


----------



## chokobo (Jun 19, 2014)

Probably good to try Komeyui in Port Melbourne, Shira Nui in Glen Waverley or Kenzan in Melbourne CBD


----------



## jsjs103121 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks chokobo!! Will try out the Kenzan and Komeyui coz they are closer to where I live.


----------



## Sambal (Jun 19, 2014)

Went to Shira Nui earlier in the year and was very disappointed. Same old story I guess, popularity has eroded their standards noticeably. Won't be back in a hurry.

It's not for sushi or sashimi but one Japanese restaurant I've been to that I think is way above is Hajime Tempura in South Melbourne. As the name implies it specialises in tempura and it's a beautiful 12-seater restaurant. A great dining experience.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 15, 2014)

chokobo said:


> Probably good to try Komeyui in Port Melbourne, Shira Nui in Glen Waverley or Kenzan in Melbourne CBD



I just had Lunch at Kenzan on Collins St, sat at the counter and had a great meal, I'd definately recommend it
I had squid, kingfish, Tuna, chutoro, king George whiting, abalone, fresh & saltwater eel, urchin, prawn & Tamago, all were excellent


----------



## rami_m (Jul 15, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> I just had Lunch at Kenzan on Collins St, sat at the counter and had a great meal, I'd definately recommend it
> I had squid, kingfish, Tuna, chutoro, king George whiting, abalone, fresh & saltwater eel, urchin, prawn & Tamago, all were excellent



:hungry:


----------



## jsjs103121 (Jul 31, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> I just had Lunch at Kenzan on Collins St, sat at the counter and had a great meal, I'd definately recommend it


+1 to this. I had lunch at Kenzan yesterday at the sushi bar and it was great. Had tuna belly, urchin, scampi, calamari and other stuffs and loved them all. 
The tuna belly and urchin literally melted in my mouth and very fresh. Also loved calamari, very thick but smooth, juicy and sweet. :doublethumbsup:
My wife had flying fish roe and salmon roe and she liked them very much.


----------



## chokobo (Aug 1, 2014)

For something a bit less formal you can sit at the sushi bar at Gekkazan too


----------



## schanop (Nov 21, 2014)

Just read grabyourfork about omakase at sokyo, star casino : http://grabyourfork.blogspot.com/2014/11/sokyo-at-star-sushi-omakase-pyrmont.html






Everything looks great, I think I will head there one day soonish.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 21, 2014)

Haha, what a coincidence I'm going on Monday
That's my friend Sano in the pic


----------



## schanop (Nov 21, 2014)

That sounds very convincing, Huw. Have you decided about opening for lunch on 24th yet?



Von blewitt said:


> Haha, what a coincidence I'm going on Monday
> That's my friend Sano in the pic


----------



## rami_m (Nov 21, 2014)

schanop said:


> Just read grabyourfork about omakase at sokyo, star casino : http://grabyourfork.blogspot.com/2014/11/sokyo-at-star-sushi-omakase-pyrmont.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Maybe even this weekend


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, it's a go, come on down


----------



## schanop (Nov 21, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> Yep, it's a go, come on down



Uber cool, it is time to visit Zanzibar cafe  At least there we will have four adults and my almost little toddler who will have his pre-packed lunch tagging along.


----------



## rami_m (Nov 21, 2014)

I wish I could go to Zanzibar on the 24th. . Very jealous. 

Would be great to catch up with you again huw.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 6, 2015)

A little bump
Just had the Omakase at Hana Ju Rin
They have a new sushi chef since April, Mr Matsuya

First up
Grilled octopus with truffle salt
Seasonal sashimi
John Dory
Bass Grouper



[/URL][/IMG]
Flathead
Konbu cured latchet
Konbu cured sand whiting
Emperador



[/URL][/IMG]
King Prawn
Tuna
Purple sea urchin
Scampi



[/URL][/IMG]
Cuttlefish
Scallop
Swordfish belly
Sea eel



[/URL][/IMG]
Salmon belly
Scampi Miso
Omelette 



[/URL][/IMG]

Delicious meal, I highly reccomend it for you Sydneysiders


----------



## JayGee (Sep 6, 2015)

In melbourne - on the bar - if you're feeling fancy you might try Kappo - 5, 7, or 9 courses - very expensive but incredible place. I also like Nihonshu near the corner of Lonsdale and Russel St in the CBD. Its a japanese style bar and they serve food from Izakaya Chuji next door.


----------



## schanop (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, looks pretty good, Huw. Probably will have to make a trip up north again.

Thank you for the heads up.



Von blewitt said:


> A little bump
> Just had the Omakase at Hana Ju Rin
> They have a new sushi chef since April, Mr Matsuya
> 
> ...


----------



## JCHine (Sep 15, 2015)

JayGee said:


> In melbourne - on the bar - if you're feeling fancy you might try Kappo - 5, 7, or 9 courses - very expensive but incredible place. I also like Nihonshu near the corner of Lonsdale and Russel St in the CBD. Its a japanese style bar and they serve food from Izakaya Chuji next door.



+1 on Kappo; it is great Omakase place that serves food that would stand up in Japan. 

My absolute favourite in Minamishima in Richmond. Having had Mr Minamishima san sushi at Kenzan which was great this is on another level again now he has the freedom to do what he feels best with sourcing ingredients. It is expensive but on balance it is cheaper than a flight to Tokyo and an equivalent meal.


----------



## JayGee (Sep 16, 2015)

Good tip - guess I gotta try it.


----------

